# Is there a memory leak in 2.6.8?

## jkcunningham

I recently upgraded from 2.6.7 to 2.6.8-r3 and have been noticing what appear to be memory leaks. I haven't been able to pin it down exactly. Here are the symptoms: 

1. I'll leave the machine at night with applications open (browsers, editors, etc) and in the morning the window manager will be locked up (enlightnment). The memory meter in gkrellm is nearly pinned. I can switch to a different console and kill stuff to get it back, but after that free -m shows very little free memory left.  Sometimes I've had to reboot to be able to do anything useful. 

2. If I leave it with nothing running, its fine. 

3. My initial suspicion was that maybe mozilla had the leak, but last night I shut down all browsers and left only sound running and it still froze up. It has also frozen up without sound running. 

I'm trying to figure out how to troubleshoot this. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate hearing them.

--Jeff

----------

## FallenAngel

Have you tried using "ps aux" to locate the leaking application ?

----------

## iamben

my htpc box has done the same thing (i think), after letting it idle all night i come back and moving the mouse only moves the cursor on the screen like once every 5 seconds.  free mem is ~0/512M, free swap is ~0/1G.  interestingly, HD throughput is jumping all over the place, between 50 and 150 MB/s... and this is on dma33 disk!

next time it happens, im gonna ssh in and see whats up... but the last 2 times it happened, i had no keyboard attached and no sshd running.

the machine is running whatever the latest x86 gentoo-dev-sources is.  never noticed any problems like this on my main box, just the htpc.  oh yeah, and its running xorg 6.7, gnome 2.6.  the only apps left running overnight were a couple of nautilus windows.

----------

## ozonator

Just noticed a similar thing here, with a kernel from development-sources-2.6.9-rc2.  I didn't have to leave anything overnight, though:  I had simply been using the machine when the amount of memory shown in use went way up.  What was running:  some daemons (udev, metalog, cron, smartd, dovecot, spamd, sshd), xorg-x11, a few aterms, gkrellm, mutt, mozilla, and liferea.  Uptime was only a few hours, and the only other things I had run since booting were xmms and xcdroast (which, in burning a CD, ran at least cdrecord).  All this is on a machine with 512 MB of RAM -- more than enough for what I was running.

In any case, fluxbox locked to the point that all I could do was move the mouse pointer.  Even the gkrellm display locked (with the swap krell showing about 100%).  I could hear my disks spinning -- swapping, I presume -- but couldn't even switch to another virtual console.  After waiting a few minutes, I used another machine to ssh in and kill some processes; ultimately killing fluxbox (which also let X quit) was the only thing that let me use the console there again.  Thinking it might have been something with fluxbox, I tried re-emerging it with basic CFLAGS, but that emerge failed after I heard a lot of disk activity, which must have been swapping.  Then, I discovered that the amount of free memory was just about nil, even though none of the remaining processes running used much memory individually (checked with top and ps).  Rebooting was the only fix I could think of.

In any case, two things came to mind.  First, this item on kerneltrap, which indicates that something might be up with the swappiness code in 2.6.9 (I'd set my swappiness to 50), and that's certainly related to memory management.  Second, it's time to try 2.6.9-rc3, which is compiling as I type this; I didn't see anything obviously related in the changelog, but maybe it doesn't suffer from the same problem.  Ultimately, I'm inclined to think this is a kernel issue, since I've run all the same software extensively on 2.6.7, without any memory-related problems.

----------

## metalac

hmmm I can't say that I have the same problem.  I use vanilla-sources 2.6.8.1 and I leave the machine running 24/7 with various applications running (evolution, firefox, xchat,...).  I also have gdesklets running and consistantly have about 150+mb of memory free out of 512mb total.  Besides the applications this particular box also runs MySQL, apache, sshd, smb, and probably a few more that I can't think of.

----------

## JackBak

Yes, I have seen something similar. I use 2.6.8-r3 with the xfce4 wm with its panel and gkrellm. If I leave a single rxvt-uni terminal open overnight my memory is almost pegged (old machine 128 Meg) but not locked up. If I open firefox and close it again I'm back to about 55-60 M used out of 122M. And it seems to stay that way all day. Only thing going on at night is fcron log clean up jobs.

So something is going on, I thought it was with the xfce4 panel but your not using that so I am at a loss.

----------

## jkcunningham

 *FallenAngel wrote:*   

> Have you tried using "ps aux" to locate the leaking application ?

 

No, but I have now. It is interesting. Here is the output at a point where it is still running, but doesn't have much memory left:

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  1360  456 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SN   Sep30   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Sep30   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Sep30   0:00 [khelper]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Sep30   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [khubd]

root        32  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [pdflush]

root        33  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [pdflush]

root        35  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Sep30   0:00 [aio/0]

root        34  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:02 [kswapd0]

root        38  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [kseriod]

root       143  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       147  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Sep30   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

root       291  0.0  0.0  1336  348 ?        S<s  Sep30   0:00 udevd

root      4962  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Sep30   0:00 [kcryptd/0]

root      5099  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root      5101  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [ahc_dv_0]

root     10203  0.0  0.0  1368  372 ?        S<s  Sep30   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -N -R -h apollo eth0

root     10722  0.0  0.1  1616  624 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:01 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root     12272  0.0  0.4  6040 2084 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

lp       12305  0.0  0.8  8060 4464 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97 root Test Page 1 

root     12306  0.0  0.2  5528 1464 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 smb://aphrodite/ML-1210 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12422  0.0  0.8  8060 4460 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12423  0.0  0.8  8192 4500 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12424  0.0  0.2  4556 1100 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 sh -c foomatic-gswrapper -q -dBATCH 

lp       12425  0.0  0.2  4556 1132 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 sh -c gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER'

lp       12426  0.0  0.2  5140 1372 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 perl -p -e s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE LETTER/; 

lp       12427  0.0  1.5 17480 8076 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 gs -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE 

portage  12429  0.0  0.5  5868 2736 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/http-replicator-init start

bin      12649  0.0  0.0  1380  376 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /sbin/portmap

lp       12659  0.0  0.2  4556 1124 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 sh -c  cat >&3

lp       12662  0.0  0.0  3392  384 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 cat

nobody   12663  0.0  0.1  1612  716 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd

root     12671  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12672  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12673  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12675  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [lockd]

root     12676  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [rpciod]

root     12674  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12680  0.0  0.1  1564  580 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd --no-nfs-version 3

root     12853  0.0  0.1  4904  848 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master

postfix  12905  0.0  0.1  4992  972 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u

root     12920  0.0  0.0  1704  504 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 rsync --daemon

root     12977  0.0  0.3  6944 1824 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12981  0.0  0.3  6944 1720 ?        S    Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12982  0.0  0.2  3572 1044 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root     13031  0.0  0.1  3308  832 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     13071  0.0  0.1  1668  612 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     13128  0.0  0.1  1484  540 tty1     Ss+  Sep30   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root     13129  0.0  0.1  2168 1000 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 login -- root     

root     13130  0.0  0.1  1484  540 tty3     Ss+  Sep30   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root     13131  0.0  0.1  1484  540 tty4     Ss+  Sep30   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root     13132  0.0  0.1  1484  540 tty5     Ss+  Sep30   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root     13133  0.0  0.1  1484  540 tty6     Ss+  Sep30   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root     13226  0.0  0.1  3472  896 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

1000     13353  0.0  0.1  2852  668 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:00 ssh-agent

root     15803  0.0  0.2  2220 1296 tty2     Ss+  07:00   0:00 -bash

root     15862  3.5  5.6 74644 29128 ?       S    07:01  26:14 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -auth /etc/X11/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-pQvpLE

root     15866  0.0  0.4  4316 2480 ?        S    07:01   0:00 -:0               

1000     15892  0.0  0.1  2028  936 ?        S    07:01   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/enlightenment

1000     15962  0.1  2.2 19588 11716 ?       S    07:01   1:00 gkrellm2

1000     15963  0.0  0.4  4136 2160 ?        S    07:01   0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash

1000     15964  0.1  0.7  7424 4012 ?        S    07:01   1:00 /usr/bin/enlightenment

1000     15969  0.0  2.2 19588 11716 ?       S    07:01   0:01 gkrellm2

1000     15979  0.0  0.5  6584 2820 ?        SNs  07:01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-ScreenSave.epplet

1000     15981  0.0  0.4  6396 2308 ?        Ss   07:01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Load.epplet

1000     15983  0.0  0.4  6404 2340 ?        SNs  07:01   0:18 /usr/bin/E-Net.epplet

1000     15985  0.0  0.5  6528 2796 ?        Ss   07:01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Clock.epplet

1000     16632  0.0  0.7  6136 4036 ?        Ss   07:24   0:00 xterm -ls -j -s -fa Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -fs 11 -sl 1024

1000     16634  0.0  0.2  2492 1372 pts/0    Ss+  07:24   0:00 -bash

1000     17113  0.0  3.1 16408 16368 pts/0   SL   07:42   0:00 /usr/bin/jackstart -v -R -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p128 -n2 -m -H -M

1000     17115  0.0  3.1 16408 16368 pts/0   SL   07:42   0:00 /usr/bin/jackstart -v -R -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p128 -n2 -m -H -M

1000     17116  0.0  3.1 16408 16368 pts/0   SL   07:42   0:00 /usr/bin/jackstart -v -R -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p128 -n2 -m -H -M

1000     17117  0.0  3.1 16408 16368 pts/0   SL   07:42   0:00 /usr/bin/jackstart -v -R -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p128 -n2 -m -H -M

1000     17118  0.4  3.1 16408 16368 pts/0   SL   07:42   3:21 /usr/bin/jackstart -v -R -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p128 -n2 -m -H -M

1000     17236  0.0  0.7  6136 3760 ?        Ss   07:45   0:00 xterm -ls -j -s -fa Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -fs 10 -sl 1024

1000     17238  0.0  0.2  2492 1372 pts/1    Ss+  07:45   0:00 -bash

1000     17286  0.0  2.9 15228 15224 pts/0   SL   07:46   0:00 ecasound ../rezound-via-richter-bach.wav

1000     17307  0.0  2.9 15228 15224 pts/0   SL   07:47   0:00 ecasound -i ../rezound-via-richter-bach.wav

1000     17317  0.0  2.9 15228 15224 pts/0   SL   07:47   0:00 ecasound -i:../rezound-via-richter-bach.wav

1000      1019  0.0  0.8  6424 4356 ?        Ss   18:37   0:00 xterm -ls -j -s -fa Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -fs 12 -sl 1024

1000      1021  0.0  0.2  2492 1368 pts/2    Ss   18:37   0:00 -bash

postfix   1380  0.0  0.2  4952 1508 ?        S    18:50   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u

1000      2410  0.0  0.1  2464  808 pts/2    R+   19:22   0:00 ps aux

```

Here is the output of free -m:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        493          9          0         43        108

-/+ buffers/cache:        340        161

Swap:          980          3        977

```

So then I rebooted. Here are the corresponding outputs afterwards:

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.4  0.0  1360  476 ?        S    19:25   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SN   19:25   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   19:25   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   19:25   0:00 [khelper]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   19:25   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [khubd]

root        32  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [pdflush]

root        33  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [pdflush]

root        35  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   19:25   0:00 [aio/0]

root        34  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [kswapd0]

root        38  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [kseriod]

root       143  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       147  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   19:25   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

root       292  0.0  0.0  1336  376 ?        S<s  19:25   0:00 udevd

root      4962  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   19:25   0:00 [kcryptd/0]

root      5099  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root      5100  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:25   0:00 [ahc_dv_0]

root     10201  0.0  0.0  1368  400 ?        S<s  19:25   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -N -R -h apollo eth0

root     10718  0.0  0.1  1616  700 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root     12266  0.2  0.5  6040 2904 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

lp       12299  0.2  0.8  8060 4528 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97 root Test Page 1 

root     12300  0.0  0.2  5348 1324 ?        S    19:26   0:00 smb://aphrodite/ML-1210 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12416  0.0  0.8  8060 4528 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12417  0.0  0.8  8192 4568 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12418  0.0  0.2  4556 1100 ?        S    19:26   0:00 sh -c foomatic-gswrapper -q -dBATCH 

lp       12420  0.0  0.2  4556 1132 ?        S    19:26   0:00 sh -c gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER'

lp       12421  0.0  0.2  5140 1380 ?        S    19:26   0:00 perl -p -e s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE LETTER/; 

portage  12422  0.0  0.6  5868 3584 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/http-replicator-init start

lp       12423  0.4  1.9 17480 10252 ?       S    19:26   0:00 gs -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE

bin      12643  0.0  0.0  1380  380 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /sbin/portmap

lp       12653  0.0  0.2  4556 1124 ?        S    19:26   0:00 sh -c  cat >&3

lp       12656  0.0  0.0  3392  384 ?        S    19:26   0:00 cat

nobody   12657  0.0  0.1  1612  764 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd

root     12665  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:26   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12666  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:26   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12667  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:26   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12669  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:26   0:00 [lockd]

root     12670  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:26   0:00 [rpciod]

root     12668  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    19:26   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12674  0.0  0.1  1564  656 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd --no-nfs-version 3

root     12861  0.0  0.2  4904 1532 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master

postfix  12916  0.0  0.2  4952 1508 ?        S    19:26   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u

postfix  12917  0.0  0.2  4992 1532 ?        S    19:26   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u

root     12921  0.0  0.1  1704  572 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 rsync --daemon

root     12973  0.0  0.5  6944 2684 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12976  0.0  0.5  6944 2672 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12977  0.0  0.2  3572 1396 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root     13026  0.0  0.2  3308 1492 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     13066  0.0  0.1  1668  652 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     13123  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty1     Ss+  19:26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root     13124  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty2     Ss+  19:26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root     13125  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty3     Ss+  19:26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root     13126  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty4     Ss+  19:26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root     13127  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty5     Ss+  19:26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root     13128  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty6     Ss+  19:26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root     13211  0.0  0.2  3472 1144 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

root     13216  7.1  3.4 63488 17832 ?       S    19:26   0:05 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -auth /etc/X11/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-qIvnD2

root     13220  0.1  0.5  4316 2604 ?        S    19:26   0:00 -:0               

1000     13287  0.0  0.1  2028  936 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/enlightenment

1000     13349  0.0  0.1  2852  952 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 ssh-agent

1000     13374  0.5  1.9 20224 9852 ?        S    19:26   0:00 gkrellm2

1000     13375  0.1  0.3  4080 1940 ?        S    19:26   0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash

1000     13376  0.9  0.7  7420 3952 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/enlightenment

1000     13380  0.0  0.4  3796 2112 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/share/gkrellm/GrabWeather2 KBFI

1000     13381  0.0  1.9 20224 9852 ?        S    19:26   0:00 gkrellm2

1000     13386  0.0  0.2  2908 1100 ?        S    19:26   0:00 wget --proxy=off --passive-ftp --tries=0 --quiet 

1000     13391  0.0  0.4  6396 2308 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Load.epplet

1000     13393  0.0  0.5  6528 2796 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Clock.epplet

1000     13395  0.0  0.4  6404 2336 ?        SNs  19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Net.epplet

1000     13397  0.0  0.5  6584 2820 ?        SNs  19:26   0:00 /usr/bin/E-ScreenSave.epplet

1000     13400  0.3  0.7  6136 3696 ?        Ss   19:26   0:00 xterm -ls -j -s -fa Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -fs 12 -sl 1024

1000     13402  0.0  0.2  2492 1368 pts/0    Ss   19:26   0:00 -bash

1000     13432  0.0  0.1  2464  800 pts/0    R+   19:27   0:00 ps aux

```

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        159        343          0         13         73

-/+ buffers/cache:         72        430

Swap:          980          0        980

```

As you can see, I picked up 334 Mbytes memory and 3 Swap buffers. 

I notice a couple other things: there are a number of dead lp processes hanging around. They don't seem to be taking up any memory, but I don't know how to kill them. I tried lprm as root but no luck. 

Another thing I notice is some dead jackstart and ecasound processes - taking up a little memory, but not enough to explain being out of memory. 

I was playing around with jack and ecasound last night, but none of these were running when I ran the 'ps aux', nor could I kill them (like the lp's above). But I have had the memory problem for sometime, while I only started playing with the sound apps in the last couple days. 

Any ideas?

-Jeff[/b]

----------

## jkcunningham

 *iamben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the machine is running whatever the latest x86 gentoo-dev-sources is.  never noticed any problems like this on my main box, just the htpc.  oh yeah, and its running xorg 6.7, gnome 2.6.  the only apps left running overnight were a couple of nautilus windows.

 

Now there's something I just thought of: I'm running X.org on only this of all my Gentoo machines, and it is the one giving me trouble. 

Hmmm..

----------

## FallenAngel

Have you any idea, why your system needs /usr/bin/jackstart ? Because this audio daemon (?) is started 5 times and is taking up 3% mem each, which is equivalent to 45MB each . If there is a bug in a prog starting jackstart over and over, that could be your memory leak...

----------

## iamben

 *FallenAngel wrote:*   

> Have you any idea, why your system needs /usr/bin/jackstart ? Because this audio daemon (?) is started 5 times and is taking up 3% mem each, which is equivalent to 45MB each . If there is a bug in a prog starting jackstart over and over, that could be your memory leak...

  im pretty sure thats just 3.1% for all of jackstart combined, each thread shows the total.

my problem is more serious than you guys'.  im not just saying my machine gets sluggish, or a lot of mem used... i mean it is TOTALLY out of mem and swap space, and the hard drive is reading non-stop.  there is no way to do ANYTHING from X, as the screen only updates every 5-10 seconds.

----------

## jkcunningham

 *iamben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> my problem is more serious than you guys'.  im not just saying my machine gets sluggish, or a lot of mem used... i mean it is TOTALLY out of mem and swap space, and the hard drive is reading non-stop.  there is no way to do ANYTHING from X, as the screen only updates every 5-10 seconds.

 

Mine will get that way if I let it run a couple days. I'm rebooting daily now to do work. 

And it has nothing to do with jackstart. Lastnight I rebooted it and never touched the audio stuff.  I captured the 'ps aux' and 'free -m' in files then left it alone. Nothing was running except enlightenment, gkrellm, and my usual daemons - not even a browser.  This morning when I got up I am virtually out of memory. Here's the comparison. 

free -m from last night:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        258        244          0         59        102

-/+ buffers/cache:         96        405

Swap:          980          0        980

```

This morning:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        498          4          0         49         61

-/+ buffers/cache:        387        115

Swap:          980          0        980

```

ps aux from last night:

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  1360  476 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SN   Oct01   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [khelper]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [khubd]

root        32  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [pdflush]

root        33  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [pdflush]

root        35  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [aio/0]

root        34  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:01 [kswapd0]

root        38  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [kseriod]

root       143  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       147  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

root       292  0.0  0.0  1336  376 ?        S<s  Oct01   0:00 udevd

root      4962  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [kcryptd/0]

root      5099  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root      5100  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [ahc_dv_0]

root     10201  0.0  0.0  1368  400 ?        S<s  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -N -R -h apollo eth0

root     10718  0.0  0.1  1616  708 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root     12266  0.0  0.5  6040 2936 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

lp       12299  0.0  0.8  8060 4528 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97

root     12300  0.0  0.2  5408 1484 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 smb://aphrodite/ML-1210 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12416  0.0  0.8  8060 4528 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97

lp       12417  0.0  0.8  8192 4568 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97

lp       12418  0.0  0.2  4556 1100 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 sh -c foomatic-gswrapper -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER

lp       12420  0.0  0.2  4556 1132 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 sh -c gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE'

lp       12421  0.0  0.2  5140 1380 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 perl -p -e s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE LETTER/; s/PJL PAGE 

portage  12422  0.0  0.6  5868 3584 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/http-replicator-init start

lp       12423  0.0  1.9 17480 10252 ?       S    Oct01   0:00 gs -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=gdi

bin      12643  0.0  0.0  1380  380 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /sbin/portmap

lp       12653  0.0  0.2  4556 1124 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 sh -c  cat >&3

lp       12656  0.0  0.0  3392  384 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 cat

nobody   12657  0.0  0.1  1612  764 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd

root     12665  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12666  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12667  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12669  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [lockd]

root     12670  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [rpciod]

root     12668  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12674  0.0  0.1  1564  656 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd --no-nfs-version 3

root     12861  0.0  0.2  4904 1532 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master

postfix  12917  0.0  0.3  4992 1592 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u

root     12921  0.0  0.1  1704  572 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 rsync --daemon

root     12973  0.0  0.5  6944 2684 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12976  0.0  0.5  6944 2672 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12977  0.0  0.2  3572 1412 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root     13026  0.0  0.2  3308 1492 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     13066  0.0  0.1  1668  652 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     13123  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty1     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root     13124  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty2     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root     13125  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty3     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root     13126  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty4     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root     13127  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty5     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root     13128  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty6     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root     13211  0.0  0.2  3472 1152 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

root     13216  4.0  7.0 84784 36412 ?       S    Oct01  31:48 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -auth /etc/X11/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-qIvnD2

1000     13349  0.0  0.1  2852  952 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 ssh-agent

root     18465  0.0  0.5  4316 2604 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 -:0               

1000     18475  0.0  0.1  2028  936 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/enlightenment

1000     18552  0.1  2.0 17704 10344 ?       S    Oct01   0:41 gkrellm2

1000     18553  0.0  0.4  4088 2116 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash

1000     18554  0.0  0.7  7424 3960 ?        S    Oct01   0:16 /usr/bin/enlightenment

1000     18560  0.0  2.0 17704 10344 ?       S    Oct01   0:00 gkrellm2

1000     18568  0.0  0.4  6396 2308 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Load.epplet

1000     18570  0.0  0.5  6528 2796 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Clock.epplet

1000     18572  0.0  0.5  6584 2820 ?        SNs  Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-ScreenSave.epplet

1000     18574  0.0  0.4  6404 2340 ?        SNs  Oct01   0:21 /usr/bin/E-Net.epplet

1000     18578  0.0  0.8  6268 4128 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 xterm -ls -j -s -fa Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -fs 11 -sl 1024

1000     18580  0.0  0.2  2492 1344 pts/0    Ss   Oct01   0:00 -bash

postfix   9371  0.0  0.2  4952 1508 ?        S    07:04   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u

1000     11605  0.0  0.1  2464  804 pts/0    R+   08:35   0:00 ps aux

```

This morning:

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  1360  476 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SN   Oct01   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [khelper]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [khubd]

root        32  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [pdflush]

root        33  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [pdflush]

root        35  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [aio/0]

root        34  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:01 [kswapd0]

root        38  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [kseriod]

root       143  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       147  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

root       292  0.0  0.0  1336  376 ?        S<s  Oct01   0:00 udevd

root      4962  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct01   0:00 [kcryptd/0]

root      5099  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root      5100  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [ahc_dv_0]

root     10201  0.0  0.0  1368  400 ?        S<s  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -N -R -h apollo eth0

root     10718  0.0  0.1  1616  708 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root     12266  0.0  0.5  6040 2936 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

lp       12299  0.0  0.8  8060 4528 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97

root     12300  0.0  0.2  5408 1484 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 smb://aphrodite/ML-1210 97 root Test Page 1 

lp       12416  0.0  0.8  8060 4528 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97

lp       12417  0.0  0.8  8192 4568 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 97

lp       12418  0.0  0.2  4556 1100 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 sh -c foomatic-gswrapper -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER

lp       12420  0.0  0.2  4556 1132 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 sh -c gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE'

lp       12421  0.0  0.2  5140 1380 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 perl -p -e s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE LETTER/; s/PJL PAGE 

portage  12422  0.0  0.6  5868 3584 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/http-replicator-init start

lp       12423  0.0  1.9 17480 10252 ?       S    Oct01   0:00 gs -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=gdi

bin      12643  0.0  0.0  1380  380 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /sbin/portmap

lp       12653  0.0  0.2  4556 1124 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 sh -c  cat >&3

lp       12656  0.0  0.0  3392  384 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 cat

nobody   12657  0.0  0.1  1612  764 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd

root     12665  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12666  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12667  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12669  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [lockd]

root     12670  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [rpciod]

root     12668  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 [nfsd]

root     12674  0.0  0.1  1564  656 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd --no-nfs-version 3

root     12861  0.0  0.2  4904 1532 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master

postfix  12917  0.0  0.3  4992 1592 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u

root     12921  0.0  0.1  1704  572 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 rsync --daemon

root     12973  0.0  0.5  6944 2684 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12976  0.0  0.5  6944 2672 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root     12977  0.0  0.2  3572 1412 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root     13026  0.0  0.2  3308 1492 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     13066  0.0  0.1  1668  652 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     13123  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty1     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root     13124  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty2     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root     13125  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty3     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root     13126  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty4     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root     13127  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty5     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root     13128  0.0  0.1  1484  636 tty6     Ss+  Oct01   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root     13211  0.0  0.2  3472 1152 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

root     13216  4.0  7.0 84784 36412 ?       S    Oct01  31:48 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -auth /etc/X11/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-qIvnD2

1000     13349  0.0  0.1  2852  952 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 ssh-agent

root     18465  0.0  0.5  4316 2604 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 -:0               

1000     18475  0.0  0.1  2028  936 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/enlightenment

1000     18552  0.1  2.0 17704 10344 ?       S    Oct01   0:41 gkrellm2

1000     18553  0.0  0.4  4088 2116 ?        S    Oct01   0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash

1000     18554  0.0  0.7  7424 3960 ?        S    Oct01   0:16 /usr/bin/enlightenment

1000     18560  0.0  2.0 17704 10344 ?       S    Oct01   0:00 gkrellm2

1000     18568  0.0  0.4  6396 2308 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Load.epplet

1000     18570  0.0  0.5  6528 2796 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-Clock.epplet

1000     18572  0.0  0.5  6584 2820 ?        SNs  Oct01   0:00 /usr/bin/E-ScreenSave.epplet

1000     18574  0.0  0.4  6404 2340 ?        SNs  Oct01   0:21 /usr/bin/E-Net.epplet

1000     18578  0.0  0.8  6268 4128 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 xterm -ls -j -s -fa Bitstream Vera Sans Mono -fs 11 -sl 1024

1000     18580  0.0  0.2  2492 1344 pts/0    Ss   Oct01   0:00 -bash

postfix   9371  0.0  0.2  4952 1508 ?        S    07:04   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u

1000     11605  0.0  0.1  2464  804 pts/0    R+   08:35   0:00 ps aux

```

I just rebooted (this is an edit), and here's a fresh 'free -m':

```

> free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        129        373          0         12         57

-/+ buffers/cache:         58        444

Swap:          980          0        980

```

After a couple hours:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        292        209          0         69        121

-/+ buffers/cache:        102        400

Swap:          980          0        980

```

I looks like a memory leak... it quacks like a memory leak...

-Jeff

----------

## FallenAngel

Well, I have the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8. and my system works fine, its running for 3 days now and 'free -m' shows

```
root # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           249        245          3          0          5        222

-/+ buffers/cache:         17        232

Swap:            0          0          0
```

So I got 2 more guesses :

1. You mounted a tmpfs somewhere and a program is filling it up

2. Some program of yours fills up the /dev/shm (which is also a tmpfs)

What does 'df -h' say about the mounted tmpfs ?

For debugging you could - for a start - shut down the X system (including xdm/kdm/gdm) and let the box run for a night to see if the problem still exists. And if it does, try to kill X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to see, if the memory is freed afterwards.

P.S.: At the time when the memory is nearly full, does 'cat /proc/meminfo' say something unusual ?

----------

## jkcunningham

Here is the output of 'df -h':

```

> df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             9.4G  8.5G  884M  91% /

/dev/hda5              47G   37G   11G  79% /home

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1              99M   45M   49M  49% /boot

```

It appears to show no useage at all. Could that be right? Here is my /etc/fstab entry that sets it up:

```

none            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none            /sys            sysfs           defaults                0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

I will try your suggestions about turning off the X system tonight and see what happens. 

Thanks.

-Jeff

----------

## galay2

Im also reporting a memory leak in 2.6.8 or xorg itself. I havent figured out which yet (I'll shutdown x as suggested here) but I'm almost positive its xorg (6.8.0) since I can literally see it growing in memory before it freezes (all swap/mem used up overnight). 

I'll post any information if it can help pinpoint this leak. Thanks

----------

## ibliss

having the same problem here... after running for 24-36 hours, if i keave a mozilla (or another browser) open with e.g. 5 tabs in 1 window and 4 windows with 1 tab -> 480+MB mem usage -> trashing^2 -> unusable pc. Sometimes this also seems to end (lucky for me) in the program being (auto)killed...

maybe a leak in some (graphical?) lib or so?

2.6.8.1 here, nvidia 6116, xfree 4.3.0-r7

----------

## ozonator

Don't know if this helps anyone, but after experiencing the apparent memory leak initially, since moving to a kernel from development-sources-2.6.9_rc3, I haven't been able to reproduce it.  So far, so good, including after several days uptime and some fairly heavy and varied use, including with xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2 and mozilla (having lots of tabs spread over a few windows, each left open a couple of days).

Now that I've tempted fate by reporting success, I'll see if the problem recurs.   :Smile: 

----------

